# what type compressor for framing nailer



## drewhart (Jul 13, 2008)

i just bought a rigid R350 clipped head framing nailer. what kind a air compressor do i need. how many cfm at what psi is good. i almost bought a dewalt 2 gallon, i then read it only had .4 or .6 cfm at 90 psi, thats not enough for a framing nailer right?


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

You can use just about any air compressor with a framing nailer. The question is whether or not the compressor can keep up with repeated nailing in a short time frame...The kind of repeated nailing you do when framing. 

My advice would be to buy the largest portable compressor that you can, keeping in mind that tank size is important, but a motor that can deliver the CFM is even more important. 

I would absolutely not buy a 2 gallon compressor for a framing nailer. That size of compressor is better used with brad nailers and trim guns that use much less air.


----------



## troubleseeker (Sep 25, 2006)

Any of the twin tank (Dewalt/Emlow, Ridgid, Thomas, etc) with 4 or 4.5 cfm at 90 psi will comfortably run a framer, except for rapid nailing situations, such a nailing off sheathing by "bounce nailing" . Just slow up the pace here and you will be ok. Check out their balance if you will be carrying it repeatedly from your truck to the job power location. The Dewalt is well balanced; the Ridgid is like carrying an old engine block. I also prefer the oil bath over the oil less models.


----------



## HAARDOESIT (Jul 26, 2008)

*Go For A Craftsman*

The Craftsman That They Always Have A Deal On Will Do You Just Fine. It Costs Around $300 Bucks. You Get Around A 30 Plus Gallon Tank And 150 Psi. It Will Handle Any Nailer Or Small Air Tool You Have. I Have One And Love It.


----------



## ididit (Jan 31, 2008)

http://www.tylertool.com/pocac3343gaj1.html This is the compressor we use for building entire houses, remoldeling, decks or trim work. You dont have to carry it and not to heavy to load in truck. Will roll through any doorway and wont tip over on rough terrain. Remember cfm at 90psi is the number you pay attention to, never mind the max psi long as its over 100. This one is 6 cfm at 90. It will keep up with one framing nailer nailing as fast as i can.


----------

